# Anesthesia - HELP



## steincamp (Jan 23, 2009)

I am in the process of doing an anesthesia billing audit and need some clarification and/or examples of the required teaching physician documentation to support medical direction, medical supervision, MAC, etc.  I have been a coder for many years, but I have limited coding experiance in this area.  I have read the Medicare guidelines several times, but I still have questions in the "grey" areas.  Does anyone have any informaton on this speciality that they could share.  I would really appreciate it.

Thank you,

Kelley Steincamp, CPC, CHC
kstein@lsuhsc.edu


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 23, 2009)

I might be able to help.  What specifically are you looking for clarification on?

Julie, CPC


----------

